# Grilling Book Recommendations?



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

So, I've just bought my first gas grill, and I'm sure there are differences between using it and a charcoal burner.

That being the case, I'm looking for suggestions for great grilling books; ones that go into using the machines as well as providing recipes.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Steve Raichlen's How to Grill. Fantastic book. Granted, most of the pictures are of charcoal set up but he covers gas quite extensively too. And many of his other books as well. Costco has it at a pretty good price right now.

I don't like his  Barbecue Bible book nor the Barbecue Bible Sauces book.


----------

